# Seafood dinner



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2008)

As my uncle used to say; Do you like seafood... Any food I see.

So I finally got to try out my stick blender tonight. First to chop the leek (first time leek buyer), then to chop the seeded tomato (first time tomato seeder), then to mince garlic (first time garlic mincer), then to chop the parsley (first time fresh parsley buyer, let alone chopper), then I switched attachments and used it to puree the sauce (first time sauce pureer...) 
The vermouth worked, but I think wine in sauce is an acquired taste. Back in the day when my father used to add wine to the shrooms he was cooking, I always passed  But this recipe _was_ good and worth doing again, just not what I am used to. I'm typically a butter dunker. The Alton Brown show that this recipe was on is on again tonight at 11:00 EST, BTW.
I saved the sauce from the mussels (that was left over in the empty bowl) and I'll make that into a bowl of soup in the next day or two. Add some potatoes and canned clams to it. It has a Manhatten chowder kind of taste.

The chopped leek. The mussels. The rest of dinner.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 13, 2008)

how come i didnt get a phoen call to come over.

I would have downed those legs and mussels before you put them on the table. lol


looks awesome


----------



## pacanis (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks GRK


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 13, 2008)

Great job!

Good luck with the new tool.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Jeeks. I don't know how often I'll use it, but it's pretty handy to have. A couple pulses of the trigger and perfectly chopped stuff.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 13, 2008)

the leftover broth is great on angel hair as well, pacanis. yumm, looks great!

could you post a link or a modified recipe? btw, how'dja do the snow crabs?

your pics have inspired me to make a cioppino, again. you should look into it, with this recent success. 
imo, a good cioppino is the ultimate in italian shellfish/fish dishes. it's all about timing the addition of each ingredient to get them cooked but not over or under cooked in a fresh but deeply flavored broth.

i need to get to a fish market asap.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 13, 2008)

Here ya go, BT  Recipes : Mojo Moulies : Food Network

The snow crabs I let thaw, wrapped in wet paper towels and nuked for 4 minutes.

Thanks, and thanks for the pasta suggestion. I think I'm going to go that route now. Sounds better than soup.


----------



## chefmiker (Sep 13, 2008)

Great pics and congrats, pacanis. MMMMM Ciopino.  Sounds lovely, saffron broth, and loads of seafood.... Can't wait for dungeness crab season....


----------



## sattie (Sep 13, 2008)

Awesome job there pacanis!!!  Looks yummy, better than the crap I had last night!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks
That cioppino sounds like quite the feast, like a lobster boil.


----------



## TanyaK (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow - looks great ! Think I'll be making some clam chowder tonight !


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 14, 2008)

I must be a distant relative to your uncle. I see seafood...........
Yummy stuff, all!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 15, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Thanks
> That cioppino sounds like quite the feast, like a lobster boil.


 
it's similar to a lobster boil in that some of the ingredients are the same, but the execution is almost exactly opposite. 
in a lobster boil, all of the ingredients are layered and cook about the same amount of time, to allow to flavors to combine.

a cioppino is made by starting with a basic chunky broth (sauce), then adding the fish and shellfish at intervals in one layer-ish, putting the slowest cooking fish in first, the fastest last, so that everything is just barely cooked while still tender at the same time.

i have to find my old recipe, but if i do, and/or if i make this soon, i'll post it. it describes the timing exactly, and it's spot on.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 15, 2008)

Look forward to it, BT


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm jealous.
DH doesn't eat fish or seafood, so I never bother to buy it. 
(he's so into aquariums I think he feels like he's eating his friends....) 
Looks great!


----------

